# wtb: Western ultramount plow



## Xxwhiteneonxx (Oct 12, 2016)

as the title states looking to pick up another western ultramount. Both of my trucks are 2 plug so i guess ill need to stay with a 2 plug plow. I have cash or can trade 3 ton of bagged magnesium chloride, a almost new western 1000 spreader, or possibly some " toy" guns. Im in pittsburgh pa area and do not want to drive super far.

-Cody


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Older 2 plug or newer fleetflex 2 plug?


----------



## Xxwhiteneonxx (Oct 12, 2016)

Freshwater said:


> Older 2 plug or newer fleetflex 2 plug?


fleetflex


----------



## Colombocustom (Oct 29, 2006)

I've got a western ultra mount 2 
8' straight blade 
Plow side - 3k

Southwest suburbs of Cleveland Ohio

Have a tornado spreader I would sell too.


----------



## Xxwhiteneonxx (Oct 12, 2016)

bump.


----------



## Scott Taylor (Sep 5, 2018)

Do you still have the spreader?


----------

